# Pet Dog in Sharjah Villa



## Sgm (Sep 3, 2014)

Good Day...

What is the procedure to have a Dog in Sharjah, in a villa. Who exactly do we see? If the municipal, then who or which department, please

Tenancy agreement will be signed soon.

I have done a search in this forum and the replies are for Dubai residents or the forum is not the latest ones i.e 2014..


Appreciate all the help

thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There was something on here about this not that long ago. I can't remember exactly what the outcome was but I remember there being something about approvals being required in that particular case.


----------



## Sgm (Sep 3, 2014)

I will try to search the thread again..and if you come across, kindly forward them to me..

Thanks much


----------



## Sgm (Sep 3, 2014)

BedauGirl,

I did not not find what I am looking for, any links or sites to help me out, please..


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You did find the thread and, if you read through it, it doesn't seem as though there is a problem for villas. I'd say, as long as the landlord agrees and, of course, there's no complaints from the neighbours, you and your pooch will be fine.


----------



## Sgm (Sep 3, 2014)

Yes, I read that again..a bit later.. Thanks ya.

Cheers!


----------

